# Space Requirements?



## k8butler (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a 7x7 indoor enclosure, how many adult nigerian dwarf goats can be housed comfortably before I need to expand? This space does not include the outside run, just the shed for nightime housing. Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

3-4 would be my max


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2-3 would be the number I would consider comfortable with that space....I currently have a 8x12 space for 5 does and even with that theres still "conflict" as far as who sleeps where.

I have kept single goats in 5x4 stalls and the space was adequate....2 in that space was very cramped.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe my barn space is about 8x8 and I have 4 does. It will get crowded when 3 of them kid!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Depending on the breed and temperament of each goat.... I'd say between 1-3 goats would fit comfortably in there. Of course a dominant herd queen may think otherwise! LOL My herd queen once claimed an entire 12' X 20' barn to herself.....in the middle of a thunderstorm she stood at the doorway and wouldn't let anyone else in! LMBO We tend to have extra shelters (dog houses)or separate stalls for everyone just in case one goat decides to be a meanie....everyone else will still have a place to go.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea... I also have an extra out bldg.. just a 4X6 and only about 4' high.. but nobody goes in there much. (I've often wondered "why not?")


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

myfainters said:


> Depending on the breed and temperament of each goat.... I'd say between 1-3 goats would fit comfortably in there. Of course a dominant herd queen may think otherwise! LOL My herd queen once claimed an entire 12' X 20' barn to herself.....in the middle of a thunderstorm she stood at the doorway and wouldn't let anyone else in! LMBO We tend to have extra shelters (dog houses)or separate stalls for everyone just in case one goat decides to be a meanie....everyone else will still have a place to go.


I've had one do that before............that is why i have two doors, then no one can block the only entrance.


----------



## k8butler (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! 3 was about the number I was thinking when we built the shelter initially, but had it in the back of my mind what I would do if one ever decided to take over so we will be building a second shelter in the run to use as a "just in case" area haha! Do you all find your does to be more "space posssive" than the boys or does it not matter? I don't have does just yet, only wethers but am hoping to get a doe soon and we are building a new run so I am trying to plan ahead a little.


----------

